# The Roid Calculator



## GFR (Mar 16, 2006)

The Roid Calculator          calculates the blood plasma level of different steroids, using half-lifes.         The half-life is simply the time when 100 active milligrams breaks down          to 50 active milligrams, to 25 active milligrams, and so on. The half-life          may come after a few days, or a few hours, depending on the drug.         You can use it to see how much 'roids' you really have in your blood.         Please remember that the results are only approximate.         The half-lifes used below is based on several scientific studies.
I have          included a - 5% waste factor, because we dont live in a perfect world,          and there will always be a little bit of loss when you inject roids. On the orals I have included a -10% waste factor.          
Here is the half-lifes, you can change the values if you want:




http://www.roidcalc.com/​


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 16, 2006)

I can never get it to show over 8 weeks. WTF?


----------



## ZorroAzul (Mar 16, 2006)

the calculator works well for estimating the blood plasma levels while on cycle, but the calculations for after the last shot are wrong.

the calculator is using the steroid half-life as if it were a radioactive isotope, and this is not right. According to this theory, I should still have in my body some test prop molecules from my first cycle 5 years ago, and we all know this is not true.

But the opposite would be true had I ever been exposed to let's say, plutonium 238.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 16, 2006)

I've tried to use that calculator before, and I'm sure about one thing concerning it: It is completely useless.

This one is of some use: http://bulkmuscle.com/pct/


----------



## 19-chief (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah, i've looked at the roid calc before. i think it is good simply because it allows someone to visualize the effects of esterification on active blood levels of an androgen over time. thus 500mg/wk of test prop is much different than 500mg/wk of test enan over time... a point which is sorely missed by many who wish to provide "advise" to others.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Mar 16, 2006)

Pirate, I like that one a LOT. thanks for the post


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## ag-guys (Mar 16, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I've tried to use that calculator before, and I'm sure about one thing concerning it: It is completely useless.
> 
> This one is of some use: http://bulkmuscle.com/pct/



The PCT calculator is cool

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------

